# Skins



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 1, 2009)

We all customize our stuff, come on.

I'm currently running with FlyAKite OS X on an XP, a Mac skin on Firefox and yet another one for my PSP and WinAmp. Screenshot pending.

Oh, and what do you find appealing in a skin? Personally I like the Mac skins because they're compact and they're not childish like XP was, plus Vista looks too stuffy for me. Hence, Mac. Though I still like Windows better, just not on the design part. I might get the Snow Leopard skin once it gets out as a skin.


----------

